# Cellphone



## iyavor

Hi forum

I wanted to say to someone that her sister just called and said she would call her cellphone. Would it be

Ablan biraz once aradi ve senin CEO telefonu ariyordu

Not sure about te grammar... 

Thanks
I


----------



## Berna.

Hi!
In Turkish cellphone is cep telefonu so your translation would be ;
Ablan biraz önce aradı ve seni cep telefonundan arayacağını söyledi


----------



## iyavor

That's interesting- you'd say "telefonundan" for this...I've heard people say just "cep" for cellphone. Could you say "cebden" instead?


----------



## Rallino

Yes, _cep*t*en_ is also possible, in colloquial language.


----------



## iyavor

Thanks Rallino, I always get confused about when to change the "p" to a "b", hopefully I'll get it right one day. 
Best,


----------



## iyavor

Oh, lest I forget- thanks to Berna as well for their translation.


----------

